# How Do I Get Tips from Uber Eats Deliveries



## Stevo2742 (Nov 29, 2018)

What is the best way to get tips? People don't seem to feel they need to TIP?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Stevo2742 said:


> What is the best way to get tips?


Get a job as a waitress or bartender.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

The best tip I can give you is to NOT do UberEats


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

For every order you pick up and have to cancel, list it on the real-time auction site for food you built in your spare time and sell the orders to local folks for 20 cents on the dollar. Record all proceeds as Tips.
You're welcome.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Just be nice. People will tip or not.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Just be nice. People will tip or not.


^ This.


----------



## Bear1976 (Nov 27, 2018)

Stevo2742 said:


> What is the best way to get tips? People don't seem to feel they need to TIP?


You don't. 99.9% of the people that use these services are the most self entitled people walking the planet. The best tip is to let the lazy people go and get there own food that they ordered.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Most fast food customers don't tip, but some do. I get more tips when i deliver from the mom and pop places, or the local IHOP.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Say this... "Heres your food. I didnt spit in it but I have a good memory..."... With your arms outstretched, hands open and palms up.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Most fast food customers don't tip, but some do. I get more tips when i deliver from the mom and pop places, or the local IHOP.


I can say I don't know anyone who would order pancakes for delivery. When I try to picture what that person looks like, I draw a complete blank.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Stevo2742 said:


> What is the best way to get tips? People don't seem to feel they need to TIP?


ROFFLMFAO!


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

NorCalPhil said:


> I can say I don't know anyone who would order pancakes for delivery. When I try to picture what that person looks like, I draw a complete blank.


I know. One order was a 10 mile drive too. Though one was only a block.

But they sell a lot of other food.


----------



## Stevo2742 (Nov 29, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Just be nice. People will tip or not.


Thank you, So far being nice has netted me 30 present Tip rate at best.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Nature of the beast.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

A good start is to actually bring the food up to the door as the app indicates to the customer should be done, and they have come to expect with every other delivery services.


----------

